# General beekeeping > Starting out >  F2 agression - what's a Beekeeper to do?

## wheresthedog

Hi y'all,

I'm confused by f2 aggression. I've been hoping around the forums and think I get some of the gist but I'm at a loss to know what beekeepers do in practice? A huge subject area I know and bound to illicit a range of responses but i'll give it a go.

I'm intrigued by AMM bees if the generally accepted thinking is that they're better adapted to a Scottish climate. If requeening or making an increase for example, would you ever be inclined to buy a mated AMM queen (taking for granted it was as pure as was claimed)? Two generations down the line are you likely to have horror hives? What are the implications for a 4 hive beekeeper?

(sorry probably should have put this in 'Native honey bees')

----------


## madasafish

I have a F4 carnie line.. They are not aggressive. I just cull aggressive ones .
(Grow my own queens)

----------


## The Drone Ranger

If it's Amm try here 
http://www.native-queen-bees.com
They are pretty good and you should be able to avoid losing them to swarming
Once that happens it's less certain what you will get but unless you are unlucky the daughters will also be fine
You are asking about F2 though and I'm not sure which generation that would apply to when dealing with open mated queens at the start


Sent from my LIFETAB_S1034X using Tapatalk

----------

